# c'mon Wisconsinites! haha



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey, I'm Lauren. . .if you read the newbie forum already, ya know who I am. But I'm disappointed! The number of people from Wisconsin seems to be very small We gotta do something about that boys/gals. . .


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hey*

There are a few of us here, most of the WI people are on SR20forum more than they are here. We are going to get a Milwaukee meet together soon! 

Welcome!


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

cool cool! Just let me know when and where, I will try to make it. I work a lot so I have enough money for the mods that are soooooo expensive,but I try.lol.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm here every once and a while. I am currently driving a Spec-Vand work at a Nissan dealer  here in Madison.


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey guys just joined.... currently outside of Madison. Are all you guys in Milwaukee, or are there some other Madison folk floating around in here? I was actually downtown the other day and saw a bunch of Sentras and 200's meeting at the checkers parking lot (typical hangout), so hopefully there are some Madison people here. Let me know....


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

SERiously obsessed said:


> Hey guys just joined.... currently outside of Madison. Are all you guys in Milwaukee, or are there some other Madison folk floating around in here? I was actually downtown the other day and saw a bunch of Sentras and 200's meeting at the checkers parking lot (typical hangout), so hopefully there are some Madison people here. Let me know....


LOL. Ya, we were there. I was driving my 99 silver Neon that night(don't laugh.). If you see us again come say hello. I usually roll around in my 04 Orange Spec-V. 1 of the black 200SXs has an sr20ve swapped into it and he's on this board. Is your Se-r black?


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> LOL. Ya, we were there. I was driving my 99 silver Neon that night(don't laugh.). If you see us again come say hello. I usually roll around in my 04 Orange Spec-V. 1 of the black 200SXs has an sr20ve swapped into it and he's on this board. Is your Se-r black?


I am not driving my SE-R right now, still fixing it. I was driving my Talon Tsi that night. You may have seen my with my friends... they had a camaro, firebird, 200sx, del sol and other cars. A real mix of a group, but just out having a good time. I'll definetly stop by if I see you there again, so don't be surprised if a 1st gen Talon rolls up to you  By the way I saw a new Spec V there with exhaust and stuff, who's is that?


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

ahh this weekend I was up with LOADS of people..idk if you guys know who the guys from "ARt n Motion" are (Derek,Mike,Tony,Silent Dave, etc) but it was them and we had atelast 15 cars all in a line and we cruised east wash then around the capital, campus,west wash,and back again..it was definiltey fun times. We dominated (Besides the hang out with 50 cars, haha)


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Im from Madison. I have the black B14 BORNGEARHEAD mentioned.


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Not too familiar with those guys... are you going up this weekend? If I see you guys in the lot I'll definetely drop by.


----------



## Nimax (Jul 8, 2004)

hey everyone. I'm from Podunk, WI also known as Sparta, up by La Crosse. Is there anyone from around this area? I know Madison is only an hour away.


----------



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

*up in hur*

I'm a madtown visitor. I work in Sun Prairie at AMS. My poor 200 got it's ass se-riously kicked by a early 90's hardbody (at least it was another nissan) with a drunk driver behind the wheel.. I want it up and rollin again and we'll all meet up. Come see me everyone! 

hey BORNGEARHEAD... it's taco's friend with the black 200- I need a VE... see what you can track me down.. I want the $e-r up and running again for next year summer... AMS needs a pretty serious demo vehicle... what better than a 95 SE-R? Well... maybe something with an RB under the hood.. but whatever.


----------



## Tyrexx (May 13, 2004)

I live in fitchburg and sometimes go to east wash, I have a dark green maxima, theres 4 of us around madison. East wash was so fun the night before that warner meet


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

Sorry i haven't been around much lately.lol. Yeah i'm in Madison ( a little late with the response but..haha) But do any of you know any cars for sale right now around for $1500 or less? a friend of mine desperately needs one..he's located in the milwaukee area,but is willing to travel..He has my car right now, so it would benefit me as well..haha


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey guys, whats up? I'm Ross(nicknamed Flounder) and i drive the Black SE-R that's always on east wash. I ran into SERiously obsessed on the wash and he was tellin me that he bought an SE-R. Hey Lauren, i know of a b13 SE-R for sale here in madison for $1000. It has greddy exhaust, lowered, b14 SE-R rims, and some engine bolt ons. I ran into the owner of the car at work one day, now i just gotta go and find him, but i am maybe thinking of buying the car myself, i have to look at it more. By the way i still have to come up to AMS and see Matt($-ER) sometime.


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

Hmm...ever see me around the washie? Idk if i've seen you, sure i have,but who knows. Well we actually found a car a 89 civic hatchback STD light blue, it's sooo perfect, the car didnt have one once of rust on it, it was form Washington and the guy had it for like 3 weeks. .. it was super nice..he got it for like 950... soo .. we have that settled..but i definitely need to find me a winter beater, very soon! So if you hear of any cars around 500 or below, that'd help a lot, i dont have the money to be spending 1,000 or more on a beater,cuz of the car i have now..haha.


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

A buddy of mine is selling his Mazda 626, it's an older one four door, white. Has a lot of miles on it... he used it as his winter car when he stored his Camaro. Runs pretty good, living outside of Mount Horeb, he got to MATC and back (45 miles one way) every day without a problem. I'm sure I can get him to sell it for under 500 I'm guessing three or four, but don't quote me on that one . Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, i'm over at MATC right now in class. What's going on this weekend? I have the weekend off, and would like to get some Nissans together on the wash. I'd love to meet Lauren, and talk more with SERiously obsessed. I think he was the one hollerin at me in my car. Jump on here and let me know.
BTW, I think im gonna change my name to Flounder.


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey flounder, yeah that was me  I've had a lot of trouble with the cops downtown lately... a little disappointed. Just the other weekend my friend was at Checkers waiting for me and got a $288 loitering ticket! He talked to the cop and said that he didn't get a warning first but the officer told him that it was a new city ordinance or something. Is it just me or is it getting harder and harder to go downtown and not leave broke with all the tickets? Anyway, how late are you at MATC? I might go back there later to get books. Let me know or send me a PM and maybe we can meet up downtown if there are enough people going.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

$288, that sucks! I went down there last weekend and cops were everywhere! I've never seen so many. I'll be 19 in Nov. and still haven't gotten a ticket. Had many close calls though. You need to head over to eastside Nissan and see the guys who work there, they can help you with your car. Lets see if we cant meet somewhere on friday or saturday night.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*UW*

I live in Duluth, Minnesota right now, but that's like the same city as Superior, Wisconsin. I was just in Milwaukee staying with a buddy for a while. Anyways, I'm transferring from UMD to UWMadison next school year. Hopefully there'll be more Nissans there than Duluth!


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Meeting up this weekend would be cool... on Saturday I am going to that car show in Illinois, are you going? Let me know when you will be downtown this weekend and I'll try and meet up with you. Probably going to head up early (9 ish) Friday, my buddy says that he sees less cops and more racers at that time. Let's see how it goes right?
As for the other guy transferring to UW, good deal man! I hope to transfer there in a year and half, two years so maybe I'll see you around. But anyway, I'll check out the Nissan dealer and hopefully talk to you soon.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, I'm leavin for work in a few minutes here, and i'll be at work until 10. So, the EARLIEST i could be down there is around 11:00. But i'll definetly be down there, in my black SE-R. Hey SERious, you dont go to MATC do you? I swear i saw your car there today, Talon TSI with the custom dual exhaust? Whatever, i'll be lookin for all you guys down there. Do you want to try to meet somewhere? Last time we met at the china one. I'll hop on here right before i go down there to see if anyone says anything.
-Flounder


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah I go to MATC, and that was probably my Talon  There is a good chance that I'll go down tonight, but not completely sure yet. If we go down there I'll definetly keep an eye out for your car. China 1 does sound good since I've been kicked out of Checkers enough. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I was down there, but never saw you. My bad, it's not the China 1, it's called China Buffet. I should be there again tonight, i'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah sorry dude, I was looking out for you but didn't come across you. We had to leave early because of the rain anyway... oh well better luck sometime next week right? Maybe I'll catch you at MATC some time, I get there at 8:30 and leave at 12:30 only on MWF (sweet schedule eh?). Anyway, I'm going to start a new thread to keep people updated on the Sentra, I just got it back in the garage! Talk to you later.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

what program are you in at MATC?


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

I am currently in the liberal arts program so that I can transfer into the UW system. Hopefully I can get into the UW business system, but I hear that's a common dream and a hard goal. What are you going for?


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

Northwestern wisconsin here....I am rockin the northwoods....so if anyone is up around superior let me know. BORNGEARHEAD i know you, its ben, i just bought an SE-R.
-Ben


----------

